# Ports freigeben Easy Box A600



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

Moin @ all...

Also um CS online zocken zu können muss ich laut steam noch einige Ports freischalten...
Quelle hier: Firewall Ports fr Steam

Das ist aber alles andere als chillig mit meinem zickigen Router...

Provider: Vodafone
Router: Easy Box A 600 W-Lan

Nun bin ich nicht ganz sicher wo ich das Einstellen kann bei meinem Router...
Entweder hier: (siehe Bild 1)
Oder hier: (siehe Bild 2)

Und wie genau ich das Einstellen muss bleibt mir auch weiterhin ein Rätsel...da ja immer "von" "bis" die Rede ist und ich nicht weiß wie bzw. wo ich das Eingeben soll...
Ja ich habe im Handbuch schon nachgesehen, dieses fällt aber sehr spartanisch aus und man wird daraus nicht schlau...

Hat jemand Ahnung davon und kann mir weiterhelfen???

Tausend Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## dot (7. Juli 2009)

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit:
Trigger Port: 27000-27015
Trigger Type: UDP
Public Port: 27000-27015
Public Type: UDP
Aktiviert: Haekchen

Wie sieht dann http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...01287-ports-freigeben-easy-box-a600-pic01.jpg aus?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. Juli 2009)

Das sehe dann so aus (siehe unten), aber funzt auch nicht...
Ich habe heute bei vodafone angerufen und die meinten, dass sie das erst freischalten müssten und dann sollte es funktionieren...

Hoffen wir es mal...

Bis spätens 14.07. soll die Freischaltung erfolgen, solange würde ich sagen kann hier zu oder???

Könnte es auch ein Virus sein, oder ist das auszuschließen?

Danke trotzdem @ dot

greetz


----------



## dot (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn dein PC die oben genannte IP hat, dann solltest du mal die anderen Ports die du oben fuer Steam verlinkt hast auch hinzufuegen. Danach kannst du ja erst einen Test starten  Wenn diese Vodafone GEschichte natuerlich mit einer oeffentlichen IP fuer x Teilnehmer funktioniert, dann wird es aber wirklich nicht funktionieren.


----------

